# Bet



## matt_weeks (Jun 13, 2005)

i'm gutted, I had a bet on that Pavarotti would live to a 100.....

look's like I've just lost a Tenor

 :wink:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Surely joking about one of the greatest singers in living memory is a bit tasteless, a day after his death? :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

andyc83 said:


> Surely joking about one of the greatest singers in living memory is a bit tasteless, a day after his death? :evil:


Chill - life goes on [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

I think when people make jokes when you have died you have truly made it in life.


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

Life without a sense of humour simply is not worth living.


----------

